# Aurora in Fiji



## dimsum (13 Feb 2019)

> This January, our fishery officers partnered with the U.S. Coast Guard and small island developing states to stop illegal, unreported and unregulated (IUU) fishing in the Pacific Ocean. IUU fishing not only threatens marine ecosystems but also impacts food security and deprives the global economy of billions of dollars every year.
> 
> Onboard the Royal Canadian Air Force Aurora patrol aircraft and the US Coast Guard cutter Mellon, our fishery officers patrolled the waters between Hawaii and Fiji including the Phoenix Islands Protected Area, a UNESCO World Heritage site where fishing is illegal. This is the first of several collaborations this year to combat global IUU fishing. We are proud to be joining global efforts to eliminate IUU and keep fisheries sustainable for future generations.



https://www.facebook.com/FisheriesOceansCanada/posts/633452867076750


----------

